# Sage oracle cleaning routine



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey guys,

Its time for a good clean up.

Whats everyones routines and what products do u use to clean the machines? Do we only use sage cleaning products? Filters etc?

Mo

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The manual covers the cleaning area. You should use Sage products when the machine is under warrantee but many use Puly products. Back flushing as the machine has a built in cycle means it's probably best to stick to tablets for that rather than powder.

Sage filters of either type can only be obtained from Sage as far as I am aware. They do soften water even the cheaper one used on earlier machines. Some use certain brands of bottled water instead.

Might also be worth reading the "descaling the DB again" thread as the Oracle as far as this area is concerned is the same machine.

John

-


----------

